# Eloy Vargas dismissed from UF scholarship, Visiting UK Wildcats



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

They are saying that Vargas has been released from Florida and that Donovan isn't happy with his work ethic and his academics. Just what we needed right now is another top 30 recruit failing classes, and then now somehow is gonna magically qualify @ UK! What are the academic requirements for that school, because we missed out on Eric Bledsoe this season for the same reasons.... But somehow he qualifies @ UK? 



> The short-lived Florida career of forward Eloy Vargas is over.
> 
> Vargas will be granted his release from his UF scholarship and is visiting Kentucky this weekend, according to a source close to the program. Vargas also posted on his Twitter page that he "will be takin a visit to Kentucky Wildcats this weekend."


He would've been an impact defensive big man for us this year, but WOW. It seems like if you are alive and breathing, you are academically qualified @ UK or Memphis..... :smackalot: Calipari takes anyone and everyone! I hate that guy, bending all of these rules like this!

:funny:



> "I'm not at liberty to say much at all about him right now," Donovan said Wednesday. "But I think there might be a time where I can come out and say something."
> 
> Vargas was recruited heavily by new Kentucky assistant coach Orlando Antigua when Antigua was at Pittsburgh two years ago.
> 
> Vargas was a top-30 national prospect out of American Heritage High in Plantation, but never materialized into an impact player during his freshman season at Florida. The 6-foot-10 Vargas missed the first 11 games while recovering fromoffseason ankle surgery. In nine games, Vargas appeared sparingly, averaging 0.6 points and 0.7 rebounds with five blocked shots.


http://www.gatorsports.com/article/20090821/ARTICLES/908219926/1136?Title=Vargas-to-leave-UF-program


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

There's no way Cal wont get Kentucky into trouble, the type of players he takes on just reek of this.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

At least we have another scholarship to use next year or in 2011, but it's just been a rough 2 years for UF Bball. But now UK pulling all of these stunts just has me pissed off, lol.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha. forget about crooked he his. that won't matter. theyve never touched him before and they never will. Besides, his school is going to make them more money, therefore he will never be touched.

the real question is, how are all these guys goin to get the rock as much as their ego's need? they really going to wait their turn on the pine?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ugh


:banghead:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I can't figure out where Cal's getting the scholarships from.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who needs scholarships when you deal solely on cash. im sure you know all about that BB


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that visit this weekend, right?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> that visit this weekend, right?


I do suppose so.


----------

